# RIP Doyle



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry little Doyle.

I found my black halfmoon double tail Doyle dead today. He was a tail biter and had taken his tail nearly completely off. He was having trouble swimming because of it so I moved him to shallower heated water. When I went to check on them today, I couldn't find him. He didn't swim up for food. So I started fishing around, looking for him. He's so dark that he blends in with his gravel... I finally found him. He didn't make it. I feel horrid about it really.


----------



## battlehorn (Jun 30, 2012)

Enkil said:


> I'm so sorry little Doyle.
> 
> I found my black halfmoon double tail Doyle dead today. He was a tail biter and had taken his tail nearly completely off. He was having trouble swimming because of it so I moved him to shallower heated water. When I went to check on them today, I couldn't find him. He didn't swim up for food. So I started fishing around, looking for him. He's so dark that he blends in with his gravel... I finally found him. He didn't make it. I feel horrid about it really.


It's alright. You gave him a better life and now he won't feel pain where he is. At least you did better than walmart. Good luck.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Enkil said:


> I'm so sorry little Doyle.
> 
> I found my black halfmoon double tail Doyle dead today. He was a tail biter and had taken his tail nearly completely off. He was having trouble swimming because of it so I moved him to shallower heated water. When I went to check on them today, I couldn't find him. He didn't swim up for food. So I started fishing around, looking for him. He's so dark that he blends in with his gravel... I finally found him. He didn't make it. I feel horrid about it really.


I am so sorry for your loss  But at least you gave him a good life


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you. His last meal was mosquito larvae. So I know he went with a happy tummy at least.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

There is one thing that no matter how much love and care we do for our lil guys, sometimes that Tail biting is the worse to cure..and hardest to deal with..You did give him a good life, and lots of love and care..RIP Doyle~Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

R.I.P Doyle.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry for Doyle 
I know it too late but just want to say. I have tail bitter but his tail grow back so fast. I think it due to extra water changes. 
I do 1-50% and 1-100% for his 2.5 gall and sometimes i even do extra


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I have another tail biter who doesn't take his tail down as far as Doyle did. The tank Doyle was in is a divided 10 gal that I was doing water changes on ever 3 days to keep the water nice and clean for him. He had bitten his tail down to nearly nothing.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

He was in 10 gall right? Just wondering how much water do you change every 3 days for 10 gall tank divided by 10?


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

10 gal divided in 4. I was changing 100% because of his tail biting and damage done to the HMPK's fins when a divider failed on me. Every time Doyle would get new tail growth, he would chew it off. I then moved him to a 2 gal and was changing that every other day. I did this so he was in shallower water to make it easier for him to get to the surface.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I love to do 100% water changes. For some tanks i do only 100% for others 1-50% and 1-100% a week. Sorry about Doyle. One of my betta bites it but not that bad i guess. As soon as it grow he bites it. One time he bit it when i took his plant out. I took it out because i want to change his plant. I have this tail bitter for 2.5 years though. 
Good with your other bettas you have many of them.


----------



## battlehorn (Jun 30, 2012)

It's extra sad because my Betta fish (his name is Fishy) is dying right now 
He is dying of fish columinaris (not sure if I spelled that right), which is basically fish fungus.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

so sorry if it columnaris it can spread really fast. I would recommend medications or 3tsp/gall of the aquariums salt as soon as possible .You can start with 2tsp/gall and then another day increase to 3 tsp/gall. And if you don't have medications start with aquarium salt and water change .
I hope he will survive


----------

